# AC PF24 to PF61E Oil Filter Use



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Down to my last AC PF24 DURAGUARD Oil Filter so I took a drive over to O'Reilly Auto Parts.
Been ages since I bought one so was a bit surprised to learn PF61E has superseded PF24.
I read the previous thread on Oil Filters - but does anyone have practical experience using the PF61E on a 50-year-old 350/400 Engine.
It does thread onto my Filter Base and the Sealing Gasket looks to match. 
Thank you!


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Yep. PF61E on my 389.No problem . clears the frame, engine , exhaust ,etc


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

Cool - Thank you!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I use Wix 51258 on mine.

(Fixed the typo)


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

x2


----------



## AV68 (Aug 18, 2021)

x3 for Wix


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X4 for Wix. For decades.


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

WoW - Seems like I really need to rethink my, "Keep your GM car all GM" mindset ... 

You are probably not going to want to see my new AC Delco Advantage Gas Shock Absorbers


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Most of Wix filters are made in USA including the 51258. 
The wife's Cadillac Wix was made in Ukraine. Which is all right with me.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Not to sure about 61e being a direct replacement. Not listed on the cross reference chart I have.





Oil filter cross reference


343 replacement oil filters for AC-Delco PF24. See cross reference chart for AC-Delco PF24 and more than 200.000 other oil filters.



www.oilfilter-crossreference.com


----------



## LATECH (Jul 18, 2018)

Fits perfectly. Also has new technology, better internals, (seals) has a check valve and filter media is better as it traps a finer particulatea. Think about it. With the lighter oil and tighter clearances these days a filter needs a finer media to trap smaller particles.


----------



## Scott06 (May 6, 2020)

Yes I have also run the PF61e no issues on my '65 389. I think that's all they had when I went to parts store...


----------

